# Automobile DVD Repair



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi

In general if its a OEM DVD player (came as original equipment) you will have an authorized repair center in your city. If the dealer won't divulge (sp) who and where they are located because he wants to keep the info in house, you can stop at any high end auto stereo shop, they will help you out. If you prefer to DIY, there is no magic involved, take it out and take it apart to see if somethings jammed or derailed inside.

Good luck
Frank


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Frank 

I'm sure I can do this but wanted a push to make me do this.


----------

